# Grafton, WV - 6YO M - Trans Avail- PTS Soon



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Luke was e-mailed to me to post on the boards. It looks like he has a large patch of hair missing, from the picture, but I can not tell for sure. If he is not PB, please delete. Thank you.

Date: Saturday, February 7, 2009, 8:18 PM
Another possibly purebred GSD needing rescue. Shelter is great to work with. Contact is Chris ([email protected]) aol.com
She really wants to get this guy into rescue! Please network like crazy. He's on limited time due to new intake/crowding. Shelter/volunteer can typically do first leg of transport.

From: [email protected] 
Sent: Saturday, February 07, 2009 1:22 PM
Subject: Luke - German shepherd - needs rescued - Taylor County


PLEASE CROSSPOST TO REPUTABLE RESCUES

We got lots of new arrivals this week that will be posted tomorrow after I get pics. Unfortunately that means that the dogs that have been at the shelter are in danger when we run out of room. Luke is on the schedule to be euthanized next week so needs rescued ASAP. He is 6 yrs. old and weighs about 75 lbs. He is housetrained and walks well on a lead. He is fine with female dogs and neutered males. He is not neutered yet. He was surrendered because he is not good with small children. He is quite handsome and really needs someone to save him! Transportation help is available. 
Chris 
Taylor County Humane Society
PO Box 4045
Grafton, WV 26354


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

We hto have temp boarding available close to here if someone can help


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I was told he has a rescue.


----------

